# G'day From Sydney Australia



## Yellow_Fuzzy (Apr 19, 2004)

Hi,
Im 15 years old and from Sydney, Australia. I go to Reddam House High School, where i help out with sound and lighting and when a show comes up set design/building and backstage crew.
Regards,
Zac Shenker


----------



## Mayhem (Apr 19, 2004)

G'day from Perth Zac - and welcome to ControlBooth.com

It is great to have another Aussie on board. You may have noticed Jeremy (aka dj_illusions and (in some older posts cruiser)) who is from Melbourne, Dean is in Tassie but have not seen him on the booth for some time now and also Nephelim (just look for the picture of Roy and HG’s fat arsed Wombat) who defected to the US.

I will let you into a little secret but you must promise not to tell anyone not listed above. Ok? Well we are just waiting for a few more Aussies to join up and then we are going to take over. But remember, just between the four of us.  

Hope to see you around the forums and feel free to ask questions and share your thoughts and comments.

Cheers!


----------



## Yellow_Fuzzy (Apr 20, 2004)

Nice to see that there are a few other aussies on the forums. I actually found out about controlbooth from a link someone posted on the ALIA Forums. http://www.alia.com.au


----------



## Nephilim (Apr 21, 2004)

Mayhem said:


> Nephelim (just look for the picture of Roy and HG’s fat arsed Wombat) who defected to the US.



Thanks 

My grandmother flew out and brought Tim Tams... I'm in heaven


----------



## Mayhem (Apr 21, 2004)

Using your words Mate, not mine


----------



## Pocado (Apr 21, 2004)

Welcome!!! And ignore the ones who want to take over. Cuz ya know 4 to 624, nice chance's there!!!! Anyways welcome!! What shows have you done in the past?

Katie


----------



## ship (Apr 21, 2004)

Yea but 4 active members out of 624 is more like 4 in 12 or 16...
I'm seeing it more of an Aussie, Chicago and East Coast - USA battle with others in representation of those that speak. Pocado, get to work on your buddies and fellow time zone people.


----------



## Pocado (Apr 22, 2004)

lol, i'll do that. We can have a west coast east coast battle going here!! :wink: 

Katie


----------



## Soadfan4ever (Apr 23, 2004)

in the middle of colorado but im jioning the aussies because australia is awesome and i love the wallabies(rugby)


----------



## Pocado (Apr 23, 2004)

Your traitor!!! Sheesh, what is this world coming to? :wink:


----------



## Mayhem (Apr 23, 2004)

ship said:


> Yea but 4 active members out of 624 is more like 4 in 12 or 16...
> I'm seeing it more of an Aussie, Chicago and East Coast - USA battle with others in representation of those that speak. Pocado, get to work on your buddies and fellow time zone people.



I like this bloke - he's on the ball!


Soadfan4ever said:


> in the middle of colorado but im jioning the aussies



Welcome aboard Soadfan4ever


----------



## Mayhem (Apr 23, 2004)

ship said:


> Yea but 4 active members out of 624 is more like 4 in 12 or 16...
> I'm seeing it more of an Aussie, Chicago and East Coast - USA battle with others in representation of those that speak. Pocado, get to work on your buddies and fellow time zone people.



I like this bloke - he's on the ball!


Soadfan4ever said:


> in the middle of colorado but im jioning the aussies



Welcome aboard Soadfan4ever


----------

